# A bit of a tall question



## kiubezundermann (Jun 20, 2013)

Hey guys. I am brand new on here. I don't know how it has taken me this long to find this site! I am a Halloween-oholic!

Anyway, I want to put together a costume this year and I want to do it REALLY well. I don't want to say exactly what it is, but it is a very tall, thin character. I automatically thought of drywall stilts to make me taller. I'm already 6' and scrawny so I wouldn't need to go up much more but another foot or so would make me tall enough to achieve the appropriate effect. 
So my question is, how difficult is it to walk in drywall stilts. Also, is there a cheaper way to achieve the same look cause, dang those things are expensive!! I've seen the "strap 5 gallon buckets to your shoes" method, but they seem kinda chunky for what I'm going for.

Also, while we're at it, I was thinking PVC extensions for the arms and finding a way to make hands that may or may not be functional. Ideas for that would also be useful.

Anyway, any input would be appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

Slender, maybe?

There are ways to give you height, but they are, as you said, chunky for what you would want. You can always try building your stilts.


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

Try a rental place, here locally we mave many places that rent them as well as other construction based tools and machinery. I would think they wouldnt be too hefty in price for a 1-2 day rental (just give yourself a little time to get used to them). BTW, from what my dad said they are fairly easy once you get your confidence up...just be careful if your walking around on uneven ground or any place with debris.


----------



## Pumpkinhead625 (Oct 12, 2009)

Let me start by saying welcome to the forum. 

Maybe you should consider a stalkaround (or stalkabout) costume. Probably a lot cheaper (and safer) than drywall stilts. Here are some links:

http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-costume-ideas/106661-stalkaround-costume.html

http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-costume-ideas/79656-ive-started-my-stalkabout.html

http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-costume-ideas/122403-my-stalkabout-lurker-costume-2012-a.html

Hope this helps.


----------



## kiubezundermann (Jun 20, 2013)

Shadowbat: Slender Man was my first thought but I feel that last year drove that costume into the ground. The character I am going for is a similar shape. I will probably end up putting a Slender costume together in the future but not this year. I've been looking at some designs to build some stilts but they all look spindly. It will take some more research.

Pumpkinhead625: That is a brilliant idea! I may have to make one of those! However, I don't think it will work as well with this idea. The costume is going to be pretty form fitting and that is a hefty apparatus. But thank you for pointing that out to me! That kicks all kinds of butt!


----------



## kiubezundermann (Jun 20, 2013)

So I think I'm going to try to build my own stilts based on drywall stilts. Doesn't look TOO difficult. Hopefully they won't be too heavy. 

Next dilemma. I want to add arm extensions so I am not oddly proportioned. Does anyone know of a cheap way to construct articulated hands? I don't want them to just be props sticking out of the sleeves. I want to have a little bit of animation! They don't have to be functional, per se, but I do want them to move. I could go with cheap-o toy grabber hands but I want something more robust.
Here is my rough skeleton, so to speak


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

http://www.instructables.com/id/Science-Fair---Articulated-Hand--20/

http://theatreprojects.blogspot.com/2011/04/giant-hands-part-1.html

http://special-effects.wonderhowto....c-articulated-hand-prop-for-your-film-398365/

Those were harder to find than expected...


----------



## The-Dullahan (Feb 26, 2011)

Shadowbat said:


> Slender, maybe?



God, I hope not. 4Chan and Halloween should never cross over. Next thing you know, we'll have "Rage Face" or "Dolan" costumes and the lot.

Okay, so here is what I can tell you about Drywall stilts. Yes, REAL ones can be a bit costly, but you will not regret it when the cheap aluminium ones from Hong Kong break under strain and you break your ankles. However, you say a mere foot taller? That makes excess of drywall stilts, especially since they do not tend to go so low as a mere foot. How difficult are they to use? My first set I tried learning with them set to add five feet to my height. Took me all of five minutes to master them. By the end of the day I could run, jump and such. However, this is me.

What I would do, were I in your position (and I have done it myself) is BUILD a set of simple stilts to height off a pair of work boots. I used wood and two large belts. Let me try to explain.

the wood was essentially the shape and size of my foot's outline, multiplied by the height I desired. The boots were screwed to the fop of it, through the rubber soles in the front, sides, rear and even some screws straight through the inside of the boot in the heel area (take the insole out first, so you can put it back in over the screw, to avoid discomfort over prolonged use). Beneath the shoes, which were screwed to the top, I screwed the belts directly into the wood with some length hanging over each side. When I wore them, I would lace them and wrap the belt straps around each ankle, over and around my heel/foot and buckle them. Added a lot more comfort and massively improved stability.

Now then, let me see if I can find someone else who may have done something similar, to adopt their image into my explanation...


----------



## The-Dullahan (Feb 26, 2011)

Okay, so best I could find is this. Mine were similar, but less...flimsy, I suppose is the word.


----------



## kiubezundermann (Jun 20, 2013)

OK I've begun construction on my hands. I'm using the method from the Indy Mogul video UnOrthoDox posted (thanks!) I'm tweaking it just a bit.
Here are some pics thus far.


----------



## kiubezundermann (Jun 20, 2013)

First finger was a prototype. I redid it and the other three fingers and got them set into the palm. I need to fix them down and work out the handle and I'm all set! With that hand, at least... still have another whole arm to make. But now I know what I'm doing!


----------



## awokennightmare (Jan 17, 2013)

This is a very interesting build! I'll be curious to see how this turns out.


----------

